# Question about HDMI output



## HOUNDOG100 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi all,

I read this in the manual regarding video output of the TiVo box which raised a question, if you don't mind?
__________________________________

Video Output Format
Your box receives signals in any of five possible formats  1080i, 1080p, 720p, 576i and 576p.

If youre using a HDMI cable to connect your box to your TV, the box will automatically set the best video output format for your TV. You can also set the output format for your TV by going to the Video Output Formats screen and selecting Auto Detect.

You might want to experiment with all the different video formats that your TV and the box support. You may find that some formats are better suited to certain shows than others.

The Video Output Formats screen allows you to test and set the video output format manually. Select Test Formats and then follow the on-screen prompts to test which formats your television can display. The supported formats will be automatically selected in the list of available video formats.
___________________________________

At the moment I am a Sky HD customer but I'm considering a switch to Virgin.

My Sky HD box outputs video on its "Auto" setting which means that SD is output as 576p (the box does the de-interlacing) and 1080i is output as is.

Does anyone know if the TiVo box can output SD content to the TV in its native resolution i.e. 576i/p as 567i/p, and 1080i as 1080i by default? It doesn't seem that obvious to me from the manual, and I'd rather let my TV do any upscaling (and de-interlacing preferably); although I have heard that Cisco do seem to provide very good upscaling capabilities from their boxes.

kind regards,

HOUNDOG100


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

I think SD quality looks better, so not sure if Tivo is actually upscalling to 1080i or not?

If it's any help I switched to Virgin on Tuesday, SkyHD box hasn't been plugged in since then even though my sub doesn't run out until next month.
Not missing Sky Atlantic as I have NO interest in any of the programs shown. Other than Six Feet Under but that program is a good few years old and was show on Channel 4 years back yet Sky advertise it as NEW?? lol


----------

